# Carmspack Blast - new title



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Carmspack Blast trained and handled by Sue Coutts , also owner of Carmspack Trust UDTX (urban track excellent) , has earned a new title.

He is now Blast who has his Urban Track title now also has added the TDX title to his achievements.

the conditions could not have been worse ---- here is Sue's account of things .

We had some record rainfall yesterday and overnight, with our roads covered in water across them, and raining this morning still.
Winds were supposed to be bad again today, but never got too much before our tracks were over, luckily.
Blast was no. 2 and that field meant the very long walk out to start, which is an issue for us as he’s straining to get there and choking, and my arm’s almost out of its socket!

We had two ditches, a dirt/gravel road crossing, some ruts where I almost fell
There were 8 legs, seemed really, really long, but showed as only 905m. 
he did it very quickly, I had to run a few times.-

-- areas with standing water 


here is what a TDX track might look like Birch-Bark Hill: TDX "Test" Training Track for Blast

There have been a few members asking about the specifics of tracking training and behaviour. I can't think of a better person to ask than Sue Coutts. I understand she does seminars now.


Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:

That's great!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's awesome, I love the name too


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow! Congrats!!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Wahoo!!! Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome! Tracking is my favorite of all dog sports.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great news! Tracking is something I'd love to do, when I win the lottery and can quit my job so I have more time!

aw:


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Cool! Congrats to handler & dog!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks to Sue for sure !!-- Birch-Bark Hill


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh how wonderful!!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this dog is so true to his track -- because of the torrential down pour overnight a pool had formed so the planned out track had to be revised "
Well, there was a “corner” turning left on plotting day, which ended up in the newly formed pond on test day. The track had been plotted on Thurs. It rained heavily Friday and Saturday and a pond had formed in this area. The corner flag for the tracklayer (to plot and remove) was in “the centre of the pond”!! The tracklayer, when laying the track Sunday morning, came upon this, and said he couldn’t leave it there, and have the person or dog (who turned out to be Blast and me) supposedly walking into the centre of the pond or have this cause a dog to lose the track! So he walked in, removed it, and then made a slight change in the track to accommodate going around the pond. Blast followed it perfectly, the tracklayer was blown away, and I had no idea this happened until the judges’ critique! I did wonder why our second article was so close to a corner when we continued on. An article is never close to a corner, but Blast was obviously working right on the track!
Interesting, eh?!!

He’s an absolutely amazing dog! He really did work his heart out, and he’s wonderful on hard surface."


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Blast is so recent , and Sue's blog makes info on Trust easy to pull up - but somehow , I completely forgot to mention the full litter mate to Trust , Carmspack Kavick was the second dog for the Cross Country Tracking Club to attain the difficult Urban Tracking Dog title. Trust was dog number one . http://cctrackingclub.com/newsletters/09SummerFallnews.pdf

Another brother Spencer went into service and another brother became a customs dog . Their sire Danny "Scout" was a PD and their mother Sable became a bomb dog - USA. (one litter only for either of them )


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congrats!!!! Great!

Lee


----------

